# African Ciclid substrate



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

I am brand new to this forum so I will probably make lots of mistakes initially. Please bare with me.
I am getting ready to completely redo my 46gal bowfront cichlid tank. It has been recommended to me that I should use African Cichlid Rift Lake Sand as the substrate for this remodel. My concern is will every tiny particle of feces and leftover food, etc really look terrible on this white sand? Also, will I suck up a lot of the sand when I vacuum the bottom during water changes? I don't want to clog up my filters with sand and don't want to waste the sand. It's not cheap.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would use pool filter sand. There are several articles and even a video on cleaning sand in the CF Library. With cichlids unless you overfeed there will never be leftover food. And with proper filtration (7X to 10X gallons/hour) the feces will be swept into the filter.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Sand as recommended above IMO is always better then a gravel, One should never vacuum the sand and if you don't have enough water movement in the right places yes you will get a collection of **** as you are experiencing. I exclusively use Crush coral sand, I have NEVER had to vacuum or clean this set-up which has been going for 15 yrs.


----------



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

The Rift Sand was recommended because of the health benefits over regular pool filter sand.

Reduces harmful nitrate
Maintains proper pH for the life of the aquarium
Provide enhanced buffering capacity
Provides essential inorganic elements such as strontium, cobalt, zinc and Molybdenum

Is pool sand just as good?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I would say so. Those listed benefits may be somewhat true..but only to a minor affect. I will say that certain types of sand and brands of "play sand" and "pool filter" sand have different textures,..some being really fine..almost powdery and tend to really cloud the water, get into filter intakes..and is just messy. I bought some by mistake and ended up scooping most of it back out. I like the kind with a little grainier feel to it. They can dig, move it around etc...it just doesn't get all over the place like the finer sands. No certain brand..just check the texture and make sure to rinse it thoroughly. It's much better than gravel and alot less maintenance like stated above..looks far better also imo .


----------



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been researching online for the past couple hours and most of what I read agrees with all of you. Pool sand it is. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is my experience, I bought an expensive aragonite substrate for my first tanks.



SteveSchulz said:


> Reduces harmful nitrate


I don't see how.



SteveSchulz said:


> Maintains proper pH for the life of the aquarium


I did not find my pH to be improved by substrate or rocks.



SteveSchulz said:


> Provide enhanced buffering capacity


 Cheaper and more effective (although I saw no difference) to use crushed coral as media in part of your filter than to buffer with substrate.



SteveSchulz said:


> Provides essential inorganic elements such as strontium, cobalt, zinc and Molybdenum


 Who says they are essential and how do you know your tap water does not already have the proper level of these?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I like PFS as well. I do use regular play sand in one tank, and chose his for a more natural/different look(CA tank). With the amount of water changes you need to do with Africans and all cichlids, I don't see how sand or rocks can really play a role in buffering. You most likely don't have to do anything to your tap water, but checking pH out of the tap and then again 24 hours later will show how stable it is(which is important). And like DJ mentioned, how could it reduce nitrate?

Regarless of what you use, you'll enjoy watching the fish dig and move the sand around, as Kevin mentioned.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Actually crushed coral does increase PH over time, I know this because For the first 5 months I ran my Nitrate filter I di not make water changes, and my PH level would continue too climb. Not real applicable for those who do water changes like we all do even I but it will effect the PH levels.........Just does not have any effect when frequent water changes are being done.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Pool filter sand is the best overall option IMO. Cheaper, more uniform in size, more natural looking, and heavier than many of the commercial aquarium sands so it stays down better.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Pool filter sand, by definition, is #20 grade sharp sand. Usually it is silica, but could really be any hard, insoluble, inert stone. Usually #20 silica sand is cheaper than PFS. When I install my new pool filter I will fill it with the cheaper blasting sand.
Personally, I don't want any substrate that will modify water parameters; I want it to be inert. For those who use play sand or something similar, run a magnet through it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

BillD said:


> Pool filter sand, by definition, is #20 grade sharp sand. Usually it is silica, but could really be any hard, insoluble, inert stone. Usually #20 silica sand is cheaper than PFS. When I install my new pool filter I will fill it with the cheaper blasting sand.
> Personally, I don't want any substrate that will modify water parameters; I want it to be inert. For those who use play sand or something similar, run a magnet through it.


What 'goodies' have you found in play sand with the magnet?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i have gravel tanks and sand tanks imo gravel is easier to clean and the fish do fine either way.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This is an idea that has been around for decades... the rocks are going to dissolve and make the water hard and that would be good for African cichlids and kill other regular fish. Think this is probably all very exaggerated. If you do regular water changes, are these rocks really going to dissolve fast enough to have a real impact? I can remember clerks in stores talking like this issue is the difference between life and death with some fish! In the long run, this is not a major factor at all for you to worry about... worry about water changes and the biological filter. Add baking soda and epsom salts if you like.

As far as substrate that they sell for the aquarium hobby... personally I dislike what I see. I would prefer more coarse sand, but what they sell is usually rather sharp edged for my liking. The finer sand is too fine... if you can cause a sand storm in you tank by adding water or moving rocks, it's way too fine. The two inch thick of gravel stores tell you to have, you can do it, but it will get messy. There are many ways of keeping an aquarium.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Well said, Noki. Substrate, and particularly sand, is one of the many areas in which products sold specifically for aquarium use are often more expensive and less ideal when compared to non-aquarium items.

I'm on the pool filter sand bandwagon, and use it in all of my tanks (cichlids, turtle, tropical).


----------



## ahester80 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am wanting to change out the gravel to sand in my 39G for a while now and wasn't sure what kind of sand to get. Thanks to this thread it's narrowed it down for me to "just right". Not too coarse not too fine and I'll go with the aquarium/coral sand. Thank you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the general recommendation was pool filter sand, not coral sand. :thumb:


----------

